# Touching-up Painted Cabinets



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like you are on the right track. And it also sounds like you aren't touching up- but doing a full coat on the doors? This is the best way to go, it is difficult to make spot touch ups not show.


----------



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> Sounds like you are on the right track. And it also sounds like you aren't touching up- but doing a full coat on the doors? This is the best way to go, it is difficult to make spot touch ups not show.


Yes, I will be painting the whole door. I wanted to just paint the small areas that needed it, but the paint store assistant said that it would be nearly impossible to match the two colors exactly. He also said that the age of the original paint and its wear also make a difference in the color. 

I'll start by practicing on some spare wood. I want to make sure that the brush strokes won't be too pronounced before I start on the cabinets.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

almost sounds like you went to a real paint store


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe spot pime the bare spots after sanding.


----------



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

DannyT said:


> almost sounds like you went to a real paint store


You nailed it!


----------

